# what is the reason for recent delay in grants visa 189/190



## lifechanger23 (Feb 7, 2017)

i see till april 10th lodged applications were contacted immediately by co in 10 days time or given direct grants, after april 15 i dont see any co contacts or grants


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lifechanger23 said:


> i see till april 10th lodged applications were contacted immediately by co in 10 days time or given direct grants, after april 15 i dont see any co contacts or grants


The quota for grants in most popular categories is over for the year
New quotas will be released on 1st July and you will see a spurt of activity thereafter

Cheers


----------



## lifechanger23 (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The quota for grants in most popular categories is over for the year
> New quotas will be released on 1st July and you will see a spurt of activity thereafter
> 
> Cheers


can you please elaborate,

i thought quota is on number of invitations, but not after invite to apply visa is received

so is the quota over for 189/190 visa grants for this year?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lifechanger23 said:


> can you please elaborate,
> 
> i thought quota is on number of invitations, but not after invite to apply visa is received
> 
> so is the quota over for 189/190 visa grants for this year?


You are right 
I am sorry 
I misunderstood your question 
My reply related to invitation to apply


Cheers


----------



## Ryanmic (Jul 30, 2014)

newbienz said:


> The quota for grants in most popular categories is over for the year
> New quotas will be released on 1st July and you will see a spurt of activity thereafter
> 
> Cheers


Hmm, Its hard to believe this quota logic.
Im Wondering y they are not disclosing this publicaly ....similar to ITA ceiling numbers.

Sent from my SM-N915G using Tapatalk


----------



## lifechanger23 (Feb 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are right
> I am sorry
> I misunderstood your question
> My reply related to invitation to apply
> ...


any idea for visa grant delays after lodgment of 189/190 visa


----------



## angela922 (Dec 12, 2016)

Me too.
Lodged last april 11. No CO yet. Finished uploading all medicals and pcc april 24. Hoping for Direct Grant. 
My Immiaccount status "Received" until now.
Visa 489 here Regional Provisional Visa


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

I assume it may not because of the quota since DIBP would have well aware of the quota in such case DIBP would have reduced the number of grants gradually from March or April onward so that there will be at least few grants can be given till June as we are seeing in previous years.

This freeze/delay could be because of different reasons such as policy change, diplomatic decision, work pressure due to recent visa changes, etc.. which is not disclosed by DIBP to public.


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

lifechanger23 said:


> i see till april 10th lodged applications were contacted immediately by co in 10 days time or given direct grants, after april 15 i dont see any co contacts or grants


-
I have the same concern. Actually, DIBP has the cap to grant 190,000 visas annually & I have the feeling that they have reached the cap for this year. That's why aspirants are not contacted by COs. And they might get their grant in beginning of next fiscal year.


----------



## rvd (May 21, 2016)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> I have the same concern. Actually, DIBP has the cap to grant 190,000 visas annually & I have the feeling that they have reached the cap for this year. That's why aspirants are not contacted by COs. And they might get their grant in beginning of next fiscal year.


Please see the below post one person got Case Officer email who lodged on 15th April

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12481858-post4541.html


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

rvd said:


> Please see the below post one person got Case Officer email who lodged on 15th April
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12481858-post4541.html


That's great development. I am anxiously awaiting for mine :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lauralnk (Feb 14, 2017)

I guess visas are granted but those people are not in this forum since I've noticed a person from India has got a grant on 05/05/2017.


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

I have lodged my visa 189 on March 16th...case officer was assigned on 27th and asked for PCC. I have uploaded PCC on same day. Now waiting for the grant  45 days since first CO contacted...


----------



## omsaibaba (Jan 20, 2017)

100 days since I uploaded requested documents by CO..no further contact


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

yousufkhan said:


> -
> I have the same concern. Actually, DIBP has the cap to grant 190,000 visas annually & I have the feeling that they have reached the cap for this year. That's why aspirants are not contacted by COs. And they might get their grant in beginning of next fiscal year.


Which probably meant they over invited akin to an airline company overselling air tickets .

That's wrong of them


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> Which probably meant they over invited akin to an airline company overselling air tickets .
> 
> That's wrong of them


It's not. There no reason why they wouldn't process visas even if they can't give them grant. Once new year starts, they can start giving them while not wasting time on processing.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

zaback21 said:


> It's not. There no reason why they wouldn't process visas even if they can't give them grant. Once new year starts, they can start giving them while not wasting time on processing.


Only co knows the real reasons for delay


----------

